# A Public Service Announcement (from one man's perspective)



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So first let me say that Puff is probably the kindest, most giving and compassionate forum there is and hopefully nothing I write here will be misconstrued to be thought of otherwise. But I'd like to share one man's perspective of "bombing" as it has progressed during my time here on Puff.

Back in the day a bomb usually consisted of 5 or 6 sticks. The Secret Santa bombs were bigger of course, but that was a special time of the year and only pretty much for that occasion. Lately, the bombs have gotten bigger and bigger; more and more complex; more and more expensive and with more and more premuim and HTF sticks. I'm not saying that's necessarily bad in and of itself but lately, it seems to be more of a "whose is bigger" contest or a "keeping up with the Jones's" mentality.

So here is where the PSA comes in:

- Bombing is EXPENSIVE!
- Mailing is EXPENSIVE!
- Shipping and packaging materials are EXPENSIVE!
- Buying HTF and Premium sticks is EXPENSIVE!
- Buying and shipping liquor is EXPENSIVE!
- Buying and shipping accessories is EXPENSIVE!
- Replacing your stash so you can bomb again is EXPENSIVE!
- Keeping it up week after week, month after month is EXPENSIVE!

I've seen people on the forum have to "take a break from bombing"; sell off their stash because they've over extended themselves; drop out of bombing groups because they couldn't keep up; disappear from the forum (maybe becasue they couldn't continue bombing and were embarrased?)

If you look at the sticky on bombing it's pretty simple = it's an unsolicited gift. That's very important to take in. We all know that with gifts, "It's the thought that counts". Not the size, not the money, not the complexity, not the frequency - it's supposed to be the thought.

So my PSA (from one man's perspective) is this:
- Dont think you have to bomb everyone for acceptance here on puff.
- Dont think you have to bomb more than 5 or 6 sticks.
- Dont think you have to bomb everybody.
- Dont think you have to bomb back everyone who bombs you.

And most importantly:
DONT over extend yourself financially
DONT do more than you can afford
DONT do more than you want to

Again folks - just one mans perspective as seen over the course of a couple years. I'm not calling anyone out. I'm not suggesting anyone do anything other than what they want to do. My main objective is to tell that one or more person who might be struggling with the thought of "keeping up with the Jones's" that he or she DOESN'T HAVE TOO! That's all, you can be a contributing member of Puff in many, many, many ways other than bombing.

OK - off my :sb and back to your regularly scheduled programming!

PS - Mods I put this in the Cigar Bombs forum to reach it's targeted audience. If it needs to be moved I completely understand.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Came in to contribute, found you worded it just fine on your own. Well said Shawn.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Can't agree with this more! Not much else I can say.

I bomb what I want, when I want, and who I want, but am always sure to only bomb what I *CAN*. Never worry about that others might think be they thinking I'm bombing to much or to little.

I tried hitting you with RG for this post, Shawn, but Puff says no. Someone hit the man for this!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

couldnt agree more shawn.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:



johnmoss said:


> I tried hitting you with RG for this post, Shawn, but Puff says no. Someone hit the man for this!


I tried too, and once again, puff wouldnt' allow it  somebody RG bomb this FOG


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I got him


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for putting that out there. I was bombed by Shuckins before I could post a link and a couple others latter on.. It seems most Puffers have been bombed (or will be) by Shuckins. I actually felt kind of bad that I could not return the favor or at least do the same for some one else. Then I read about bombing on the sticky and did not feel so bad. Your post, Shawn has helped again.

I can see the fun of bombing, enjoy reading some of the creative reports and hope things get better so I can participate, but do not feel so bad that I can not,,,*yet!*


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Good looking out for others Shawn.

I think that it is easy to get caught in the game and forget that a bomb is a gift, attention is what matters most in a gift, does not have to be rare or expensive or hard to find gift, don't buy gifts you cant afford or that put you in debt.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

jphank said:


> I got him


hitting Shawn is always a joy for me..one way or another

dammit..denied

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, why don't you just bomb him?"

Herfabomber: "Mrs Numbnuts wouldn't like that...don't wanna get him in trouble."

thanks for posting this, Shawn.....it can never be emphasized enough times.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

andrprosh said:


> I think that it is easy to get caught in the game and forget that a bomb is a gift, attention is what matters most in a gift, does not have to be rare or expensive or hard to find gift, don't buy gifts you cant afford or that put you in debt.


Or even on a much smaller scale, that take away from your normal life activities. If buying for and sending that bomb is going to make it so you and your wife don't eat out for a couple weeks. Then you probably don't need to be sending it quite yet.


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Well said Shawn! It is truly all about the brother and sister hood of the leaf! I agree it really is the thought that counts! I have enjoyed this forum immensely so far and alot of it is due to the comical and original bomb stories people come up with. It is also the banter back and forth and the well thought out posts such yours above that are great reads. People like you make it better here! That being said....check your mail :mrgreen: eace::beerchug:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* We've been on the recieving end of some massive bombs, but it has been the ones that people put thought into that are the best...

*Pinky:* Well said Shawn... People, remember these are gifts... There is no need to respond...


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Well said Shawn, RG for you!!

Erm...after I spread it around a bit I guess...:ss


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree 100%. Every bomb I have sent out has been to a friend, a fellow BOTL and/or someone who I respect. They are just that, a gift. I have never tried to out bomb somebody, or keep up with certain people (you know who you are) because I don't have the stock, or money to do so. I send out what I can, when I can, to those I think deserve it. Either because they have given advice, made me laugh, or in general contributed to the greater good here on this fine forum. I have spent time on other forums and this one by far has the tightest knit group of friends who all do what they can to support each other, and to me, that is worth more than I can EVER send out as a "thank you" gesture. I have yet to see a bomb sent with malicious intent. They are always done out of fun, respect and love and I hope they stay that way. 
Great post Oldmso, wise words from a wise man.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

meatcake said:


> I have yet to see a bomb sent with malicious intent. They are always done out of fun, respect and love and I hope they stay that way.


I think meatwad needs a Pink Pony bombing... :biglaugh:

I've had to take a break from bombing, due to my personal financial situation - it had to do with remaining fiscally responsible. Everyone understood, and I've tried to find other ways to contribute to the forum and get others involved. So, what Shawn says really is true...

*DONT do more than you can afford*
This is the very reason I took a break from bombing myself. I had to see where the medical bills would end up and know for sure that my responsibilities as head of my household were taken care of before I gave my money away to others. Once my obligations to my family - covering all bills, ensuring my family is well taken care of, savings, retirement, and the like- are fulfilled, I can take that leftover and brighten someone's day. But don't go giving another guy a cigar you bought on credit, or shortchange your family or wife to give another guy a smoke.

*...you can be a contributing member of Puff in many, many, many ways other than bombing.*
*Dont think you have to bomb everyone for acceptance here on puff.*
There are _many _guys here who contribute a lot to the discussion, to giving advice to noobs, to sharing experiences and reviews, etc, but don't bomb much, or at all. They are well respected and contribute a lot to this community, and we love them for it. If you can't/don't want to bomb, there are _many _other ways to get involved in this community! Write reviews. Interact with FOGs. Get to know people. Get on vherf or chat. Ask questions. Discuss. There are plenty of well-loved guys


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok I'm sorry I sent you a huge bomb. You can send it back to me if you want. I really expected nothing in return for it. Well maybe some witty banter...( message received loud and clear, just have to lighten the mood...)


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Nicely said Shawn! It has gotten a tad insanely stupid around here lately....


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

thank you.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

Since I can't afford to spend a lot on bombs, I always try to make them creative...and I make sure I'm having fun in the process. I've received several comments on the thoughtfulness or creativity of my bombs which is cool cuz it reaffirms everything you said Shawn, it's a gift and everybody I bombed to date has very much appreciated it no matter the cost of the sticks in the box.....

On a different note, I realized one day that I have been bombing all kinds of people around here but the only time I ever buy my wife a gift is Christmas and Birthday.....here I am sending gifts to people all across the country when I have a beautiful, amazing wife sitting across the room from me...so I went out and bought here a nice shirt, which she ended up not liking and took back, but hey it's the thought....so the point is, don't forget to bomb your wife every once in a while, or husband for the sisters


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gosh said:


> It has gotten a tad insanely stupid around here lately....


This from the guy who claims to be the deity in the religion he created :tease:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Well said, Shawn. RG for you, sir.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the great post Shawn.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

jphank said:


> I got him


As did I.


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

birdiemc said:


> On a different note, I realized one day that I have been bombing all kinds of people around here but the only time I ever buy my wife a gift is Christmas and Birthday.....here I am sending gifts to people all across the country when I have a beautiful, amazing wife sitting across the room from me....so the point is, don't forget to bomb your wife every once in a while, or husband for the sisters


Good point, don't forget to bomb the loved ones. I should buy my girl something nice in the next few days. Do you think she'd appreciate a small flat rate full of cigars?


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

For as much as we make fun of Shawn for being a crazy old guy, he sure is a smart BOTL. As someone guilty of overextending myself before, I can tell you it's not worth it and Puff is just as awesome a place if you don't overextend yourself trying to keep up with the Jones' with your bombing.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I could add to this, but it's not needed ,thanks for posting.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Well said for sure... Well said.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Agreed and I myself have been in that spot and I am very new. I tried to bomb a lot of people to fain recognition and support. So ya I spent more than o should have and will take a break for a bit.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> Agreed and I myself have been in that spot and I am very new. I tried to bomb a lot of people to fain recognition and support. So ya I spent more than o should have and will take a break for a bit.


THE HELL YOU ARE!!! :director:
J/K Koach


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

meatcake said:


> THE HELL YOU ARE!!! :director:
> J/K Koach


Lol meatcake... I should post our pm's ... Basically ill post it below...I did what I could. I can't hang no more.

Meatcake:you should join wombats.
Me: no I only have like 60-75 sticks I can't hang with that. I have 2 of those shitty Ci glasstop humidors and a 75 count red one. I don't know shit about cigars
Meatcake:**** it man it will be fun just join and bomb people. 
Me: nah
Meatcake: just do it. U don't have to bomb anyone just join
Me: fine
4 minutes later...
Meatcake: BOMB EVERYONE!!!!!!!!
ME: aaahhhh ok....


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> Lol meatcake... I should post our pm's ... Basically ill post it below...I did what I could. I can't hang no more.
> 
> Meatcake:you should join wombats.
> Me: no I only have like 60-75 sticks I can't hang with that. I have 2 of those shitty Ci glasstop humidors and a 75 count red one. I don't know shit about cigars
> ...


hahahaha...jackass


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Great job Shawn, well worded and thoughtful and it truely is a public service announcement. A bump for you for that.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Eloquently stated Shawn. 

I bomb what I can and to whom I want. I have to feel that what I am putting together would be something the other person might enjoy. I like thinking out of the box and personalizing them. I boom because I truly enjoy seeing people happy. It is my way of saying thank you.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Koach Kuku said:


> Lol meatcake... I should post our pm's ... Basically ill post it below...I did what I could. I can't hang no more.
> 
> Meatcake:you should join wombats.
> Me: no I only have like 60-75 sticks I can't hang with that. I have 2 of those shitty Ci glasstop humidors and a 75 count red one. I don't know shit about cigars
> ...


That ^ is freakin funny!!


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> That ^ is freakin funny!!





meatcake said:


> hahahaha...jackass


Lol... no... ^^ is the funny part.. he didn't argue... he just called me a jackass for throwing him under the bus... hahaha...

WW4L

WAMBAT WOMBATS FOR LIFE!

Don't get me wrong, I'm still glad I joined and I still had fun doing it.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> That ^ is freakin funny!!


*Brain:* But it's exactly the problem... Don't send it if you can't afford it or don't have enough for yourself... These are gifts... That's it...

*Pinky:* Narf! you forgot to discuss the increase in complexity issue....

*Brain:* Oh, that... Yes, we are partially to blame for that... We do things like talk to ourselves, use mind control devices, and do other creative things with our bombs... This is a release for us and it's fun (fun for us, not the herfabomber) to get creative on these.... It's fun time and a hobby... It helps to keep us sane... It is a break from the realities of a high stress job and does not interfere with our time with our family...

*Pinky:* Egad, so don't send it if it interferes with your family, finances, or other commitments... And NEVER send it in the anticipation of a response... These are gifts...


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I keep a List of people I think deserve a Bomb. And when I can afford to I bomb someone from that list. But when times is tough I don't.

It has been my experience that the inexpensive hand made items in Bombs are generally more appreciated. Hell the most fun I have While making a bomb is thinking of what random crap to throw Hello Kitty on and send to you poor bastards 

Example: I'm sure Matt doesn't remember what sticks I bombed him with my fail bomb last year. Hell I don't remember. But I know he thinks of me every time he sees his ashtray flipping him off.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> Lol... no... ^^ is the funny part.. he didn't argue... he just called me a jackass for throwing him under the bus... hahaha...
> 
> WW4L
> 
> ...


And I never said you HAD to participate. A lot of the guys bowed out for various reasons, but I am glad you did, and I think we all had some fun. So take a break, regroup...and maybe the cigar fairy will deliver something to your whiney ass.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

meatcake said:


> And I never said you HAD to participate. A lot of the guys bowed out for various reasons, but I am glad you did, and I think we all had some fun. So take a break, regroup...and maybe the cigar fairy will deliver something to your whiney ass.


When I regroup... I know who I'm going after...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> When I regroup... I know who I'm going after...


Oh Pfft.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

It wasn't so rampant when I first joined, although it was definitely daily & common to see several threads a day about it. I will say it has been taken to another level with the "Bombing Squadrons" trying to out do each other lol. Don't get me wrong... I think it's fantastic, & I've enjoyed every one that I've ever gotten, so when I say this, don't perceive it negatively... 

I do kinda see some pressure from some of the newbs to jump in on the action, & If I would've joined the forum over the past year, the perception would definitely be quite different than when I first joined. PUFF has been the friendliest forum out there IMO, & part of that is the bombing & the generosity that comes with it. The point is... PUFF is a community. PUFF is not about bombs. Bombs are great! Bombs are fun! I love bombs! Bomb bomb bomb, bombombomba bomb! But don't think you have to do it to be accepted here.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> It wasn't so rampant when I first joined, although it was definitely daily & common to see several threads a day about it. I will say it has been taken to another level with the "Bombing Squadrons" trying to out do each other lol. Don't get me wrong... I think it's fantastic, & I've enjoyed every one that I've ever gotten, so when I say this, don't perceive it negatively...
> 
> I do kinda see some pressure from some of the newbs to jump in on the action, & If I would've joined the forum over the past year, the perception would definitely be quite different than when I first joined. PUFF has been the friendliest forum out there IMO, & part of that is the bombing & the generosity that comes with it. The point is... PUFF is a community. PUFF is not about bombs. Bombs are great! Bombs are fun! I love bombs! Bomb bomb bomb, bombombomba bomb! But don't think you have to do it to be accepted here.


Ageed 110%.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

just wanted to give my thumbs up on this as well. worded it perfectly shawn!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Vicini said:


> I keep a List of people I think deserve a Bomb. And when I can afford to I bomb someone from that list. But when times is tough I don't.
> 
> It has been my experience that the inexpensive hand made items in Bombs are generally more appreciated. Hell the most fun I have While making a bomb is thinking of what random crap to throw Hello Kitty on and send to you poor bastards
> 
> Example: I'm sure Matt doesn't remember what sticks I bombed him with my fail bomb last year. Hell I don't remember. But I know he thinks of me every time he sees his ashtray flipping him off.


Just like I think of you every time I sip whiskey from my LOS ANGELES KINGS STANLEY CUP CHAMPIONS glass! (which is quite often lately)

I love the creative bombs that fly around here. I mean, the herfabomber got a can of armadillo meat, and the portrait pipe Ron got, these are both epic in their own way. Great post Shawn


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I love the creative bombs that fly around here. I mean, the herfabomber got a can of armadillo meat, and the portrait pipe Ron got, these are both epic in their own way. Great post Shawn


Without a doubt. The creativeness and just plain weirdness of many of the bombs around here keep me greatly entertained. Rocky Mountain Oysters!? Come on! 

And then of course there are ones with deep meanings, like what Brent just did to Bob. Enough to make the room dusty and get you all misty eyed.


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Good post Old man. Well said and def good advice for noobs. SHould be thrown as a sticky thread IMO.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I love the creative bombs that fly around here. I mean, the herfabomber got a can of armadillo meat


still haven't opened that damn thing, yet....



David_ESM said:


> Without a doubt. The creativeness and just plain weirdness of many of the bombs around here keep me greatly entertained. Rocky Mountain Oysters!? Come on!


not just Rocky Mountain Oysters, Sir...5 pounds of them....that took a lot of ballsound:ound:ound:

but you guys are dead right about the imagination that goes into some of the bombs sent....when you think about the time and effort put into making it interesting, you can't help but feel that you're part of a special community.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Gentlemen and ladies there has never been a better time to bump this than now. 

Please take the time to read this thread, some very wise men have posted some wonderful information in it.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree completely with everything stated here. I can't add a whole lot to what Shawn and the others have said, but the bottom line is do what you can, _If you want to_. Puff was not about bombing when I started here 2 1/2 years ago. It was about family, and helping each other out. Bombing was merely an extension to that, and a fun side game.

No one is going to get pissed if you bomb a bunch of 1-2 sticks, as long as you enjoy them and want to share with another S/BOTL.

We all need to keep that in mind and most of all maintain a level of caring and respect. (Geez I sould like a flipping counselor or something )


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

This is a outstanding thread. I couldn't agree more with Shawn on this.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

This sounds exactly like that PM you sent me Shawn and it's advice I've taken to heart.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

scottw said:


> This is a outstanding thread. I couldn't agree more with Shawn on this.


+1!


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Good bump to a great topic. I have hardly been around Puff long enough to weigh in - but my 1/2 cents says bombing should be fun and kept that way. Two guys hit me hard in week three as a community member, and I understood then as now that paying it forward and sending folks something good you want them to have and enjoy is the point and nothing more. Heck what am I going to send Shuckins that he doesn't already have a box of!? I guess I should get to know more about Ron, and be creative if I want my revenge... for example!!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Very well said shawn, I enjoy bombing people because it's fun, I have yet to purchase anything with the intent of bombing it to someone, I'm lucky in that I have enough to smoke, not as many as some of you, but a couple hundred, certainly enough to share.
EDIT: I have bought accessories that I thought a BOTL/SOTL would enjoy.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I love bombing people because it is so much fun, and always great fun shopping around and coming up with unique things to send out to you great BOTL/SOTL. I think the big things to make sure people new to bombing understand is that it is NOT a contest, a way to get HTF cigars you want, nor is it a way to get people to bomb you. We joke a lot on here between each other (especially about revenge), but I hope that no one thinks that I expect to get bombed in return (if you do; I'm sorry. If you feel a need to, then bomb a noob or someone who has given a lot to this community). 

Everyone has added great points to this thread, and it should be required reading for anyone interested in getting into bombing. It should also be pointed out to those who are trying to get into it that if they desire anything more than a "Thanks brother; these look/smell amazing" then they need to only be involved in PIFs, MAWs, or the random Secret Santa/contests/seasonal bomb round robin. 

On a side note; this is the most generous group of people I have ever had the pleasure of knowing. Thank You guys/gals for being who you are.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

teedles915 said:


> Gentlemen and ladies there has never been a better time to bump this than now.
> 
> Please take the time to read this thread, some very wise men have posted some wonderful information in it.


Yes! Couldn't agree more. Now especially that I'm to busy to bomb my B&/SOTL.
Please Bomb Responsibly!


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Well said, Shawn. I'm still too new to see addresses and participate in bombing, though I was the recipient of a lovely birthday bomb from Pete, who I must say is what I would consider an exceedingly classy bomber.

What I consider a good bomb has nothing to do with how expensive, numerous or complex the bomb is; it has everything to do with thoughtfulness and creativity. As I understand it, bombing was originally a way to share what you like with other BOTLs and be introduced to another's favorites in return. Another angle would be to take what you know about the target and choose the sticks accordingly as to what you think they would like.

In this capacity, Pete was a marksman; I can only assume he took a look at my wishlist and used that as a go-by, because not only did he include some of those, the others he chose were dead on to my tastes.

Whenever I'm able to bomb, I intend to follow this method of arsenal selection. My targets will be selected carefully with an aim of quality over quantity.

Of course, I do thoroughly enjoy seeing the non-cigar content as well just to see what kinds of odd things you folks like to send. Some of you people are downright demented and I absolutely love it; in that vein I hope the random shrapnel I include will be enjoyed.

I'd like to end by cosigning Shawn's original point, that this forum is an amazingly generous community, and I for one am very glad it exists and am thrilled to become a part of it.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Just took a hit from Jfred today. Such style.
Don't know if I was his first victim, but he sure know how to get into a brothers heart.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

When I was a total noob (I've lost something of the totality - only an oob, working towards oo in the next year or so), a number of FOGs bombed me with cigars that taught me a lot about the hobby. Much of it had to do with teaching me what kinds of cigars are available, and what different marcas, blends, and vitolas taste like, so I could make better choices in how to spend my own money. But even more of it had to do with learning that the cigar hobby is at heart a generous one. Not only generous in the sharing of cigars, but in the time taken to choose representative samples that helped me along the way. And as I grew, I experienced generosity in sharing unique opportunities - pre-embargoes, for instance. Very generous gestures - but generous in _friendship _first, and cigars second. I've tried to hold to that idea in my own limited bombing expressions.

How that looks may differ from person to person, and in the end you can't really measure friendship by numbers or cost or frequency. You measure friendship by its own scale.

I've occasionally told new Puffers, "Come for the information, stay for the fun." I should have said, "Come for the information, stay for the friendships."

That's why I'm still here (to the dismay of many :biggrin: ) - for the friendships that aren't measured in cigars, but instead in the stature of my friends. And I have some really tall friends around here! Any noobish-types reading this - pay attention. Cigars go up in smoke. Bombs are forgotten. Friendships are all that matter - cigars are only the context around which we meet as friends.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> When I was a total noob (I've lost something of the totality - only an oob, working towards oo in the next year or so), a number of FOGs bombed me with cigars that taught me a lot about the hobby. Much of it had to do with teaching me what kinds of cigars are available, and what different marcas, blends, and vitolas taste like, so I could make better choices in how to spend my own money. But even more of it had to do with learning that the cigar hobby is at heart a generous one. Not only generous in the sharing of cigars, but in the time taken to choose representative samples that helped me along the way. And as I grew, I experienced generosity in sharing unique opportunities - pre-embargoes, for instance. Very generous gestures - but generous in _friendship _first, and cigars second. I've tried to hold to that idea in my own limited bombing expressions.
> 
> How that looks may differ from person to person, and in the end you can't really measure friendship by numbers or cost or frequency. You measure friendship by its own scale.
> 
> ...


Very well said, Mike! You and I joined around the same time, and I've experieced exactly what you refer to, I'm just not near eloquent enough to phrase it as well as you.

I've made many good friends here, who I've only met in photos, and yet that doesn't change the depth of those friendships one bit. That's exactly why I came back after my hiatus, I realized there was something missing, and that was the friends I've made here at Puff.

OK, I'm done being all sappy


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

phager said:


> OK, I'm done being all sappy


Being sappy is always acceptable in a thread started by Shawn ound:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Remember that bombs are a gift... Nothing more...

*Pinky:* Narf! what Brain said... Do it if you can and want to, don't feel you are obligated...


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Tritones said:


> Cigars go up in smoke. Bombs are forgotten. Friendships are all that matter - cigars are only the context around which we meet as friends.


what a great comment my friend I applaud thee!


----------



## bigjohn89 (Dec 14, 2012)

Being new to the forum i do see lots of bomb threads. I think they are awesome. I also think it is easy to fall into thr trap of outdoing or doing outside of ones everyday means. Im new both here and to smoking but love the community already. No bombs here on either side but i can say that I cant wait until my 3 months. Its all meant in the spirit of fun. I look forward to the relationships i build here not what i can send/receive in a bomb. Either way tons of great advice here.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Good input John and if I haven't said it before.....Welcome!


----------



## bigjohn89 (Dec 14, 2012)

scottw said:


> Good input John and if I haven't said it before.....Welcome!


Thanks. Only bad thing is here soon, according to the mods posts, bombing will have its own spot here amd wont be able to be seen until 90 days. Rules are rules. I just look forward to my month 4 start!!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi John and welcome to Puff. You're right about the "posts", however, there are plenty of things to do on the forum if you want to get involved...Troops donations, NSTs, PIFs, reviews, etc. Time will fly. Trust me...I'm going on 7 years come April.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/246834-whats-goin-puff.html

Hope you enjoy our forum!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Blaylock said:


> I'm going on 7 years come April.


NOOB!!! :r

As the guys above said, enjoy yourself here and in no time there will be a few more doors open up for you.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

bigjohn89 said:


> Thanks. Only bad thing is here soon, according to the mods posts, bombing will have its own spot here amd wont be able to be seen until 90 days. Rules are rules. I just look forward to my month 4 start!!!


You've been here less than month and you're worried about this? Jeeeezzzz.


----------



## bigjohn89 (Dec 14, 2012)

Blaylock said:


> Hi John and welcome to Puff. You're right about the "posts", however, there are plenty of things to do on the forum if you want to get involved...Troops donations, NSTs, PIFs, reviews, etc. Time will fly. Trust me...I'm going on 7 years come April.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/246834-whats-goin-puff.html
> 
> Hope you enjoy our forum!


Definitely. Its now my main stop every day multiple times per day! Just sent my side of the NST yesterday so im getting involved. I have a lot to learn about people here and cigars in general. The latter is where i plan to start!


Habanolover said:


> NOOB!!! :r
> 
> As the guys above said, enjoy yourself here and in no time there will be a few more doors open up for you.


Absolutely. Great bunch of people here!



scottw said:


> You've been here less than month and you're worried about this? Jeeeezzzz.


Not worried but love to look at a good massacre every now and then ya know. I just really want to learn as much as possible so i am able to geniunely contribute here. Enough hijacking the OP and i look forward to the relationships that are being and will be formed here.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

scottw said:


> You've been here less than month and you're worried about this? Jeeeezzzz.


yea no kidding. I can't beleive someone is looking forward to taking part in an activity within a community that he thinks he will enjoy. jeeezzz!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

the more things change the more they stay the same. i've been seeing this same thread, or one like it, come up every 6 months or so since I joined Club Stogie before it became puff. Back in the very beginning bombs weren't posted, a message was sent saying "thanks" and that was the end of it, some of us old timers still do it that way but like all things bombs have progressed and become what we see today. is that good? yeah, probably. is it bad, meh maybe, who am I to judge.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Very well said guys!!! Vey good posts from some BOTL with a lot of knowledge!!!


----------



## flyinpig (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all I am new to this so at the risk of sounding dum what is a bomb?


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

flyinpig said:


> Hi all I am new to this so at the risk of sounding dum what is a bomb?


SEE this proves it...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

FWTX said:


> SEE this proves it...


Proves what exactly Ken? :ask:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Proves????


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

It was not my place to get on a noob about not reading noob stickes, bomb stickies, and not posting an intro thread
my appologies


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

FWTX said:


> It was not my place to get on a noob about not reading noob stickes, bomb stickies, and not posting an intro thread
> my appologies


LOL. No foul from me I just did not know what you were trying to say.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

flyinpig said:


> Hi all I am new to this so at the risk of sounding dum what is a bomb?


*
What is a Bomb?*

I read it when I was a noob.
The problem is noobs not reading the stickies...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ll-about-bombing-please-read.html#post2574028


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

FWTX said:


> *
> What is a Bomb?*
> 
> The problem is noobs not reading the stickies...


That is one of the major reasons that poor form on any forum starts. The rules are rules wherever we go & it is in our own interest to read them before we enter the sandbox. :thumb:


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

[OT] Loki said:


> the more things change the more they stay the same. i've been seeing this same thread, or one like it, come up every 6 months or so since I joined Club Stogie before it became puff. Back in the very beginning bombs weren't posted, a message was sent saying "thanks" and that was the end of it, some of us old timers still do it that way but like all things bombs have progressed and become what we see today. is that good? yeah, probably. is it bad, meh maybe, who am I to judge.


this is my new approach. 
Just sent some samples with info on Monday in this same fashion. Think the person on the other end will find his cigar gift educational to some extent. I say "some extent" because he is well schooled.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> That is one of the major reasons that poor form on any forum starts. The rules are rules wherever we go & it is in our own interest to read them before we enter the sandbox. :thumb:


well said and very true!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Well said Shawn!!!

Sorry already gave you too much RG apparently!!!


----------



## flyinpig (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry I have read the rules. I just got ahead of my self . It sound's like the bombs a good thing


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

You'd be correct Scot.....welome


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

I personally think there was way too much effort and wasted time/bashing put into all this. At the end of the day it produced hurt feelings and resentments. Such a shame.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tntclip said:


> I personally think there was way too much effort and wasted time/bashing put into all this. At the end of the day it produced hurt feelings and resentments. Such a shame.


A shame it is but you would be better served looking at your own forum before looking into the workings of this one methinks. There is much more at play here than an invite only forum.


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> A shame it is but you would be better served looking at your own forum before looking into the workings of this one methinks. There is much more at play here than an invite only forum.


 I know a squabble, be it my children or the neighbors. Lest i be taken wrong here. The view from outside doesnt look that pretty. I thought i was a member here, I appologise.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tntclip said:


> I know a squabble, be it my children or the neighbors. Lest i be taken wrong here. The view from outside doesnt look that pretty. I thought i was a member here, I appologise.


You are a member & welcome to say your piece, as is everyone. What is viewed from the outside is maybe not as important as what happens within a community.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Excellent point, Warren. I liken this entire thing to my family gatherings. From the outside it looks like a hot mess of batsh!t crazy; however, on the inside, it's all love.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

CigarGoogler said:


> Excellent point, Warren. I liken this entire thing to my family gatherings. From the outside it looks like a hot mess of batsh!t crazy; however, on the inside, it's all love.


LMAO. A+!!!!


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

It is better to lead from behind and to put others in front, especially when you celebrate victory when nice things occur.You take to the front line When there is danger. Then people will appreciate your leadership.


----------

